# Radeon 6700M series card driver



## kitman (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, 
Probably an old story, but I have a HP DV6 laptop running 10.1-RELEASE with a hybrid graphic card (Intel HD 3000 + AMD HD 6730M).

I can get Xorg to work with the Intel card but alas discovered the radeon driver supports the HD 6700 series cards but not the 6700*M*.

I'm particularly keen to use the radeon as it has OpenCL support for raw photo editor graphics/darktable whereas the Intel card does not causing sluggish performance.

I've googled but no luck, so does anyone know of such a driver OR steer me how to write my own?

Thanks,
Chris.


----------



## bogdanov (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi,

I have AMD Radeon HD 6750M. It works well with 11.0-CURRENT. The X.Org driver, x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati, supports it out of the box.


----------

